# Der Clan der Gerechten



## mattenowie (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo, wir sind auf dem Realm Shatrath angesiedelt und haben zurzeit ca. 125 Member. (ca. = wegen kommen und gehen).

Wir haben erstmal Aufnahme Stopp, um die Gilde nicht zu unpersönlich zumachen.

Außer du bist ein guter heiler und über lv 60, dann würden wir dich gerne in unserer Gilde begrüßen. Melde dich einfach auf unserer Homepage über Kontakt, oder im Spiel bei Grotan oder mir (Mattenowie).

Zu der HP Gelangst du in dem du unten auf den Banner klickst.


----------



## Blackdog2001 (16. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr habt 1450 Member ??? Und nun macht ihr Aufnahmestopp weil es sonst zu unpersönlich wird. Das ist ein echter Knüller also ich schätzte jetzt mal stark ein du hast einfach eine Null zuviel dahinten dran gehängt. Und wenn es wirklich soviele Member sind dann frag ich mich ob das nicht schon lange unpersönlich ist. ODer kennst du etwa noch jeden spieler??


----------



## mattenowie (18. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  upss

jho stimmt, wir wahren 145 member.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sind jetzt noch 125. man erwischt halt immer einpaar leute quartals spieler, die pro quartal nur eine woche on sind. und mit member leichen wollen wir uns auch net rühmen.

thx für deinen hinwies auf die member anzahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattenowie (18. Juni 2007)

wir suchen immer noch gute über lv 60 heiler


----------



## mattenowie (25. Juni 2007)

Ich möchte neu anmerken das wir nun alle Klasse wieder aufnehmen, aber wie gesagt erst ab lv60. Wenn ihr Interesse habt dann klickt doch einfach auf den banner und schreibt eure bewerbung in den dazugehörigen threat in unserem forum.


----------

